# how much an hour does the average stable hand earn?



## Billie (31 July 2006)

A friend is thinking of packing her city job in and taking some time out to work with horses.

She is just wondering if she can afford to do it, what is the average salary these days? She lives in SE England.


----------



## mcavity (31 July 2006)

depends on what you do? if you have accom with the job, free livery for horse? yardandgroom.com is good and career grooms?


----------



## Super_Kat (31 July 2006)

I have been working at a showjumoing yard for the last 5 weeks and I was paid £150 p/w and I could have had free accomadation but there was nowhere for the horses. (that was for an 8am-5pm day)
x


----------



## spider (31 July 2006)

I believe £5.05 is minimum wage for over 18s. Can't see an ordinary yard/riding school paying more than this unless your friend is qualified. Look out for perks like free lessons, reduced price livery, how much opportunity is there to ride.


----------



## Blackhawk (31 July 2006)

Last I remember it was about minimum wage, unless they can get you to be a working pupil, or give you free livery/accommodation.


----------



## rrose (31 July 2006)

im paid £5 per hour

*the beds are shavings and are on deep litter*


----------



## RachelB (31 July 2006)

Minimum wage is abour average, which is £5.05 for over 22s. I get min wage for my 'average stable hand' job, at £4.25/ hour as I'm 19.
In other words, not much!


----------



## lizstuguinness (31 July 2006)

you are supposed to be paid min wage, but the law does say some perks like accom can be used to reduce pay... (dont quote me on this !!)

if she has any financial commitments FORGET IT
pay is crap, hours are long, winters comming, most yards are horrible to work for, and you do it for the love of it.
there are good yards and good wages but only if you are very good and experinaced - these jobs do not to a person that just owns ther own horses, they must have proffesional work experiance.


----------

